# Fury



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

​Did anyone see Fury?


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

I saw it. It was ok. But it suffers from a lot of not so realistic things.


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Christopher Gould said:


> I saw it. It was ok. But it suffers from a *lot of not so realistic things*.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


That would describe most war movies.


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

Drucifer said:


> That would describe most war movies.


Want some spoilers lol

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

No.

I got some time to kill tomorrow and was choosing between _Fury_ and _Interstellar_


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

I liked interstellar a tad long. Fury wasn't bad either just not great.


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------

